
Show HN: Demo of live container migration using Virtualbox, Vagrant and ShutIt - zwischenzug
https://zwischenzugs.wordpress.com/2015/10/11/docker-migration-in-flight-criu/
======
benologist
"Show HN" is reserved for usable stuff not content:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
dang
The page links to code ([https://github.com/ianmiell/shutit-
criu](https://github.com/ianmiell/shutit-criu)), so I assume it's something
people can try running for themselves?

~~~
zwischenzug
Yes they can:

    
    
        pip install shutit
        git clone --recursive https://github.com/ianmiell/shutit-criu
        cd shutit-criu
        ./run.sh

------
noajshu
How fast do you think this could be made to work? AWS spot instance
termination notifications give you a 2 min warning.

